# 1 hours commute from Melbourne CBD - where should we be looking?



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

We are researching for a potential area to move to when we reach Melbourne. 

We want a modern house (say less than 10 years old), within walking distance to a train station that has under *one hours *direct route to the city, with plenty of amenities, schools, supermarkets etc. (OH will be commuting by train and I will have car access during the day)

Can anyone point us in the right direction as to whereabouts we should be looking? We are not fussed on being near the beach, but equally we want to in a nice community, and we are not fussed if its predominently brits etc.

Oh and if possible, as cheap as chips?? 

Emma x


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

emmafaye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are researching for a potential area to move to when we reach Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Anything that is cheap here is dangerous.


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Anything that is cheap here is dangerous.


Ha! ok, well I mean reasonable cheap, NOT $1000 p/w rent! Just a nice 3 bed in a nice area will do. Heck after living in the UK, Beirut is probably nicer!


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

You really will have to elaborate on "cheap as chips". I mean for me cheap is a 2 bed unit for $400/week so I could recommend some nice places but I will 2 of what I consider okay cheap areas.

Frankston or Weribee are two areas in Melbourne that I would say are "up and coming" and okay to live. 

Frankston is a Eastern bayside suburb that is very popular with Brits, it is a little city in it's own so you have access to all amenities close by. It is the end of the Frankston train line, and takes probably just on an hour to get to Melbourne city. Some will say it's rough, I will say it's not, it's just quite highly populated with bogans. Best part is, it is changing for the good, the more Brit families that move in will probably help it. You will easily find 3 bed houses here for around $300/week.

Weribee is again very close to the bay but is on the Western side, and just inland enough so that the Geelong train line runs though it. Weribee is again very cheap, easily find a 3 bed house for $300/week. Weribee is being heavily populated by Indians, which IMO is good, because Indians don't form gangs and start killing poeple unlike some of our other "friendly" visitors. Weribee is nothing like Frankston, in terms of amenities, but it is closer to Melbourne City, and you also have Geelong nearby. Just be aware Weribee is a suburb, Frankston is essentially it's ow city. 

There are many more, I would take a look yourself, and post here for recommendations on the suburb.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I live in Frankston South and yes, Frankston itself does have a bit of a rough area (Frankston North). But saying that, most towns do. We moved over here when our boys were 13 and 15 and if I didn't think they would be safe I'd have moved years ago. I love it here. 

It has all the shops and facilities that you'd ever need......and Frankston High School is one of the best schools in the area.

Sorry, can't fly the flag for Williamstown as I've not been there.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Whenever I visit Melbourne I like the area around Bonbeach and Bayside suburbs.


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for that everyone. 

Just to clarify, I have been to Frankston before and although I wouldn't necessarily mind living there, I think I would prefer somewhere a bit more quieter. 

However we are looking at a budget of around $300-400 p/w rental, and would ideally like a new/modern 2/3 bed house, which I imagine will restrict the suburbs we like. 

I've heard that Caroline Springs on the other side of the city is supposed to be a new area, but I can't find any information on nearest train stations etc. 

I was wondering what the areas are like around the north east, north west, rather than the areas further south. 

We have already travelled around south eastern melb area and stayed on the mornington peninsula for a while, we dont really want to be close to the beach, as we would rather trips to the beach were days out rather than an everyday occurance.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

At the moment you can only get to Caroline springs from the CBD via buses, a train station is being built which is due to open 2012 and will be on the Ballarat line. Work starts on Caroline Springs train station, just a bit south - Elections - News - Melton Leader

St Albans looks like it's the nearest train station to Caroline Springs. Have a look at the Metlink website for timetables.

Dolly


----------



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Dolly, thats great info. I will have a look and decide whether its worth the commute for a year or move somewhere else first until the station line is up and running...but I suppose that as soon as that happens the house prices will rocket!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

emmafaye said:


> Thanks for that everyone.
> 
> Just to clarify, I have been to Frankston before and although I wouldn't necessarily mind living there, I think I would prefer somewhere a bit more quieter.
> 
> ...


In the north both South Morang and Epping are worth a look. They are adjacent to each other and about 45 minutes by train to the city. Epping has a large shopping centre and everything you need, slightly further out is South Morang which has been developed as a new suburb over the last 10-15 years - and abutts the countryside.

Good luck!


----------

